# Tube Worm?



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

So at first I thought this was aptasia because thats what the tip of it looks like but it keeps comming in and out of the white tube that is growning on that pice of live rock? Do tube worms sometimes look like aptasia? Sorry I know the picture is rough I am int he process of moving my tank to my new apartment (pain in the butt).


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

briandeeds13 said:


> So at first I thought this was aptasia because thats what the tip of it looks like but it keeps comming in and out of the white tube that is growning on that pice of live rock? Do tube worms sometimes look like aptasia? Sorry I know the picture is rough I am int he process of moving my tank to my new apartment (pain in the butt).


I can't tell for sure cuz my computer is in safe mode so the picture is super fuzzy...but yeah, it looks like a tube worm from here. I've never thought any of my tube worms looked like atapsias...but I get how it's confusing. It's unlikely that an atapsia would attach to the very end of an empty worm casing but not impossible.

I have gobs and gobs of little feather dusters on my live rock, but they are very tiny. The largest one that hitch hiked on live rock is light purple and has a crown that's grown to about the size of a dime over the course of just under 2 years, but most of them have remained much smaller. Once I turned over a large live rock and found a huge feather duster that I had no idea was under there. It was likely one that I mistakenly thought had died. It's always fun to find the unexpected.

In my wildest dreams I can imagine having to disassemble and move my reef. *sh I feel for ya.


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like a tube worm to me.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Tube worm, Feather Duster.


----------

